# Best speakers under 2.5k



## debarshi (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey guys,
I want to buy speakers within 2500 budget.
I have shortlisted:
1. F&D A-520
2. F&D F1100U (A little over budget but under consideration because 4.1)
3. Creative SBS A335
4. Altec Lansing VS2621

Price standard is Flipkart.
Any better suggestion is most welcome.
Which is the best among these?


----------



## funskar (Aug 27, 2012)

Get creative t3100 2.1 spkrs..
Creative t3100


----------



## debarshi (Aug 27, 2012)

"In case ofT3100 is not available, we'll dispatchT3130.
This is new model of creative. only buy if you agree."

Aren't those speakers a bit outdated?


----------



## debarshi (Aug 30, 2012)

Any suggestions anyone........ I know there are a lot of audiophiles out here........ I would love to get some suggestions before buying


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't go for T3130.. Stay on with T3100


----------



## debarshi (Aug 30, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Don't go for T3130.. Stay on with T3100



That is the problem. T3100 is not available anymore, and they are wanting permission to agree that
""In case ofT3100 is not available, we'll dispatchT3130.
This is new model of creative. only buy if you agree.""

Any other suggestions????


----------



## Mario (Aug 30, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> Don't go for T3130.. Stay on with T3100



This.

Also, FK is overpriced by at least 600 to 700 for each of those options listed in your first post.

If you are a bass head, A520 might impress you.
Also A555U. Forget the 4.1 (really at this price? useless if you don't have a soundcard/if you have, even then its useless coz you wont get the sound a half-decent soundcard may have given with these).

Skip all Edifier's in this range - X, C etc.

And finally, at this range, all speakers suck! [Harsh but true, sorry] Period!


----------



## debarshi (Aug 31, 2012)

I already have a sony home theater system with my tv....... i just need a decent set of speakers for my computer within this budget........... Occasional gaming, movies....


----------



## debarshi (Sep 2, 2012)

Between A335 and F&D A 520 which one's better. I am not a bass-head.........


----------



## Mario (Sep 2, 2012)

A335 Creative --> Highs are shrill, lows are low, mids? what mids?
A520 Fenda --> Highs are okayish, lows are warm (seems like most, if not all, Fenda .1s have warm lows), mids, what mids? (ok, its not that bad, okayish )


----------



## debarshi (Sep 3, 2012)

How are F&D A333U and F&D A555U........ are they any different from A520????


----------



## Mario (Sep 3, 2012)

debarshi said:


> How are F&D A333U and F&D A555U........ are they any different from A520????



Haven't personally auditioned Fenda A333U, so can't comment.
A555U is on the better side of okayish...okayish for games (rumble, boom, bang etc.)..needs equalizing, experimentation with placement and volume leveling to sound "decent" with movies.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 3, 2012)

So basically what I understood is that they are better than Creative in this range.............. Thanks


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 3, 2012)

^^Actually the current gen creative 2.1 lineup isn't good enough..


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 21, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Any suggestions anyone........ I know there are a lot of audiophiles out here........ I would love to get some suggestions before buying



If you want to buy a good set of speakers, i would say you can go for 	Creative GigaWorks. Worth the wait and investment!


----------



## lovsoro2 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Best speakers under 8k*

hey guys,
need a 5.1 system in between 8k. i m from kolkata. so i want to buy from kolkata. plz reply soon.
also need tekfusion twinwoofers from kolkata. can anybody suggest me the shop for this headphone and its price.
thank u.


----------

